# how often do you bathe your conures and how?



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi I dont really know how to bath my conure! She has a waterbowl that she likes to dip in but I gave her a bigger bowl on thfloor o her cage and she doesnt go in do i thought about filling the sink but dont know if thats a good idea!?

How do you bathe yours and how often do you do it?


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

Ours get a spray every other day and if we take them in the kitchen they love to splash in the sink


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, a standard plant spray works really well. Of course make sure the spray bottle isn't used for any chemicals, and use luke-warm water, but most parrots love it.


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont, mine will put his head in his water bowl and shake but that is it he wont let me spray him and doesnt go in any water if i put any bigger pots in his cage :lol2:


----------



## Bryony2205 (Jun 12, 2010)

Connie gets really excited when she sees me washing up - she much prefers a bath to being sprayed - we have tried to take her in the shower with us too but she isn't really interested. She likes running water but we don't have a mixer tap in the kitchen so I can't let her flap around under our hot/cold taps but if you do I'm sure your conure would love it. If I run warm clean water in the kitchen sink she is straight down my arm and into the water to splash about. I would just put yours on the drainer and let her watch you wiggling your fingers around in the water, then let her sit on your hand and gently lower her slightly into the water. 
If the water is still Connie isn't interested so that could be why yours hasn't bothered with the tub in her cage. Also I think it is more fun for them if you are involved, Connie likes sitting on my hand when she is in the sink so that she can dunk her tail feathers and her head but doesn't panic that I'm not there. It took Connie a little while to build up courage so it might not happen straight away with yours, she will probably just drink from it at first but if it is warm she'll soon dip her head on you'll be off!! - Just make sure you have everything in the kitchen out of the way cos it won't stay dry for long!! :whistling2:


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Bryony2205 said:


> Connie gets really excited when she sees me washing up - she much prefers a bath to being sprayed - we have tried to take her in the shower with us too but she isn't really interested. She likes running water but we don't have a mixer tap in the kitchen so I can't let her flap around under our hot/cold taps but if you do I'm sure your conure would love it. If I run warm clean water in the kitchen sink she is straight down my arm and into the water to splash about. I would just put yours on the drainer and let her watch you wiggling your fingers around in the water, then let her sit on your hand and gently lower her slightly into the water.
> If the water is still Connie isn't interested so that could be why yours hasn't bothered with the tub in her cage. Also I think it is more fun for them if you are involved, Connie likes sitting on my hand when she is in the sink so that she can dunk her tail feathers and her head but doesn't panic that I'm not there. It took Connie a little while to build up courage so it might not happen straight away with yours, she will probably just drink from it at first but if it is warm she'll soon dip her head on you'll be off!! - Just make sure you have everything in the kitchen out of the way cos it won't stay dry for long!! :whistling2:


Cheers for that I'll try it tonight! she has constant pin feathers on her head so i think a good dip would help her! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

we have a bath in with our trio and they bath daily in it whenever the water is changed and they love it, all 3 hate being sprayed


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

My conures used to have the lid of a casserole dish (so not deep) filled with water, I put it on the windowsill or worktop for them and they would help themselves, they loved it! I used to do it once a week.


----------

